# xfx 8800GT Alfadog OC anygood?



## garettrules (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey guys im kinda new to over clocking to overclock im using the nvidia controll panel and i dont have stock fan i have an acceleros1 with the turbo fan things. il put a pic in here with my oc and temp.


----------



## garettrules (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok i ran 3dmark05 with stock stuff CPU at 2.8 Ghz my gcard at 600Mhz Corebus what eva shader is and 900 memory bus. and got 7794 3d marks. then i went to nvidia to see if any updates were out there was so i updates then over clocked. Cpu 2.9ghz its a intell pentium D so it sucks for OC and sucks just plain. For g card i did 706 Core bus and 1067 Memory bus and got 8478 3DMarks is this a good overclock or no? btw stock GPU ran as 41C overclocked at 49-51C


----------



## garettrules (Jul 8, 2008)

ok i just over clocked 730/1900/1000 are these any good?


----------

